# Conversion Kit: P250 AND P320?



## northstar19 (Aug 11, 2013)

Currently, I have a full-size Sig P250, chambered in 9mm. And a conversion kit for .357. However, if I buy a full-size Sig P320, chambered in 9mm, will the conversion kit work with that gun, as well? Thanks!


----------



## northstar19 (Aug 11, 2013)

I just called Sig Sauer customer service. I was told that the P320 requires its own .357 conversion kit. For the record. In case anyone else was wondering about it.


----------



## Ohsheepdog (Feb 7, 2014)

That's correct. Only the grip frames, barrels and magazines are interchangeable. The slides & FCUs aren't since the P320 is striker-fired & the P250 uses a hammer.


----------

